# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Pouvons nous mesurer l'thique en python ?

## Sanac

Pouvons nous mesurer l'thique et faire un programme en python dans ce but ?
La rponse est videmment oui !  ::yaisse2:: 
Je vous met a l,  vous de choisir les questions
test.py

Le code est pas ouf du tout, y a aucune erreur qu'est gre ni rien mais j'avais la flemme de passer plus de temps sur un script "troll" alors amusez vous avec a

----------


## toumic2.0

> Pouvons nous mesurer l'thique et faire un programme en python dans ce but ?
> La rponse est videmment oui ! 
> Je vous met a l,  vous de choisir les questions
> test.py
> 
> Le code est pas ouf du tout, y a aucune erreur qu'est gre ni rien mais j'avais la flemme de passer plus de temps sur un script "troll" alors amusez vous avec a


Mais oui  ::bravo::

----------

